# Ringneck Duck Call



## phinizyhunt (Feb 9, 2005)

Does ANYONE know where to get a ringneck call (or whistle I guess). I have been looking online and have not had any luck. What do you use to call Ringnecks?? Thanks!


----------



## UWGduck (Feb 9, 2005)

Never heard a ringneck call before. But maybe they do.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 9, 2005)

I have seen Diving Duck calls but never one specifically for Ringnecks.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 9, 2005)

Ringnecks( and most other) divers respond well enough to a properly set spread of Decoys than a call.

You can hail call with a Mallard call to get their attention and then let the decoys do the job. (Most diver species ain't real bright). 

Paint all your diver decoys with at least one white chest or speculum patch to get the attention of your intended targets.  The white shows up better from long distance.

I'm sure a web search can find you a diver call. 

FWIW, Ringnecks do call. It's not difficult to imitate. Just blow "brrr" into a Mallard call and you will be close. 

Never really seen calling make a difference in hunting Ringers.


----------



## slimbo (Feb 9, 2005)

When we were in arkansas we saw lots of ringnecks and bluebills, but couldnt get them to come in.  I tried my bluewing teal call and every flock came to us after that.  So thats what I use.  mine is a haydels.  bout 10 or 15 bucks.

slimbo


----------



## phinizyhunt (Feb 10, 2005)

THanks for the great info!


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 10, 2005)

Remember a ringneck purrs


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 10, 2005)

i've never hear a ringneck make a sound.


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice kill....the sound you heard was a splash!!


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 11, 2005)

after shooting 20 or so max. load 3 1/2 inch shells all i here is ringing.


----------



## duckbill (Feb 11, 2005)

As you can tell by my user name, I am a duck hunter.  Although I haven't been in the last couple of years.  I can tell ya,  they do respond to a call.  Divers in general are curious birds.  9 times out of 10 your shooting ringnecks as a passing shot.  Throw out a good spread of dekes and when you spot a group of them, pppppprrrrr at them with your mallard call.  Get them to check you out and start blasting when they come by.


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 11, 2005)

every ringneck i have shot has come in to my spread. i don't think i have ever killed one that was just passing by,except one female on the river that was alonefor some reason, there are usually no ringers on this particular part of the river. and i've killed a good many. ringnecks travel very high. the trick to killing ringnecks is scouting and finding out EXACTLY where they are hanging out and then set up right in that exact spot the next morning. large flocks of ringers are very hard to decoy into a spot they are not already familiar with. all it takes is one bird out of that flock to be suspicious and the whole flock will turn. if you scout and find where they are hanging out, you don't even need dekes, cause that is where they are gonna go anyway.


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 11, 2005)

the ringer in this pic was a passerby. she was alone. i think some of the birds tire during the long migrations and have to rest and get seperated from the others.i have found loners at the lake that were so exhausted they would let you ride right up to them. they were either real tired or just too young to know to fly away


----------



## duckbill (Feb 11, 2005)

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> every ringneck i have shot has come in to my spread. i don't think i have ever killed one that was just passing by, and i've killed a good many. ringnecks travel very high.




They must act a little different up in Georgia  .  Divers down here only group up in open water where it is nearly impossible to set up a blind.


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 11, 2005)

i find them hanging out in the backs of coves or sometimes hanging out on the backside of an island or point. the water is to deep for the hydrilla out on the open water at the lake i hunt on. they love that hydrilla. ever heard of a layout boat?


----------



## duckbill (Feb 11, 2005)

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> ever heard of a layout boat?



Heard of them, but never seen one in use.  We have a few lakes that are nearly covered with hydrilla.  Bullrush patches were scattered around the lakes and this would obviously be where we set up our blinds.  You're right...they love that hydrilla.


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 11, 2005)

it's a low profile boat that allows you to lay down and hunt   IN a spread of decoys. i've never done it but i've read where sometimes they will fly right over you just a few feet over you, scaups and things i mean. sounds really cool and seems like it would be effective in situations where the ducks are in open water.   um...... am i hijacking this thread??? my bad!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 13, 2005)

You will probably have to have someone in a tender boat if you use the layout.  Be careful, water can get pretty nasty with a little wind.  The do make a growl, grrrrrrr in a mallard call works well on just about all divers.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 13, 2005)

A diver call works, and you can call them to you, but this has worked when they already were using the area.
The first time I heard a burrrrr sound from ringers was on Lake iamonia in Fla near Tallahassee.  Couldn't figure out what that was till i saw the ducks. Until that time I didn't even know they did it.

Since then I have made that sound with just my mouth and turned a flock to me.  It works.


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 30, 2008)

New vote for thread of the century......had to dig it up from archives, but it's that good.


----------



## rspringer (Oct 31, 2008)

jay sullivent said:


> the ringer in this pic was a passerby. she was alone. i think some of the birds tire during the long migrations and have to rest and get seperated from the others.i have found loners at the lake that were so exhausted they would let you ride right up to them. they were either real tired or just too young to know to fly away



This is GREAT!!!  I need to meet this Jay guy, seems he is a real ring neck slayer, thats for sure.  So let me get this straight "they let you ride right up to them"  so are you run and gunin them?  Sounds like a true ring neck master. My hero....


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 15, 2014)

Where do I find a ringneck duck call!!


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 15, 2014)

I've killed hundreds of ringers and the most important item is a good set of decoys. A dozen or so usually do with a few coots to fill out the spread. I won't say that a call will hurt but they are of little use. I or none of my partners own or use one.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 19, 2014)

Leave it to spoonbill to bring this back to the top.


----------

